# What would be the most collectable 1911?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Just curious what you would consider the most collectable, or most valuable 1911. Other than my first answer of "mine," what really is worth the most. I'm not just really talking price per say, you can drop anything you want on a new one, I'm talking about "history," kinda tough to explain I guess.

1911, 1911A1, Colt Gold Cup, etc, etc.

I'm sure there's no real "right" answer, just curious what you think.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My vote goes for a US Government 1911 made during WWI. These pistols are just plain gorgeous. Regards, Richard


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

No doubt about it. The most collectable 1911 would be the WW II U.S. issue 1911A1 made by Singer Manufacturing Co. That's right, the same Singer of sewing machine fame. Only 500 made in 1941. Even in poor condition an all original Singer will bring several thousand dollars. In excellent condition, the sky's the limit.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

I would also have too vote for the WW-1 firearm,
very impressive and hard too find in really good
condition. Also, very expensive~!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

WW1, Singers, and Remmington Rands. Are the most expensive I think. I got a Singer rifle .22 short, single shoot that's about 100yrs old. Might be worth about $150 at best today.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

the protype from 1909 would be most prised, W.W.I then Singer, Union Switch & Signal, Remmington Rand


----------

